

MineSweeper in ReactJS - harpb
http://harpb.github.io/bug-sweeper/

======
Tideflat
I miss the auto-empty feature that MS Minesweepers has where any neighbouring
0 tiles to a 0 tile that is clicked on are uncovered.

